# Beratung zum AVR



## Roman84 (3. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich benötige einen neuen AVR. 
 An dem AVR sollen 2 Canton GLE 490 betrieben werden. 

 Eigentlich hatte ich diese beide AVR in der Auswahl: Yamaha RX 575 oder den Pioneer VSX 923-S.

Jedoch benötige ich für mein TV Board einen sehr flachen AVR. (ca 11cm).

 Gesehen habe ich nun diese beiden: Pioneer VSX-S310 & Yamaha RX-S 600.
 Was haltet ihr von den beiden alternativen?

An den AVR soll mein Fernseher angeschlossen werden und ich benötige AIR Play für mein Iphone oder Android Smartphone. 
 Des weiteren wäre Internetradio ganz nett. 

 Beste Grüße
Roman


----------



## EX-Buzz (3. März 2014)

Der Yamaha kostet 430€ und der Pionier kostet 260€, von daher ist es eigenlich nicht schwierig zu überlegen welchen man nehmen sollte  

Der Yamaha hat die hochwertigeren Bauteile verbaut, jedenfalls was ich jetzt beim überfliegen gesehen habe.....

Du solltest aber bedenken, das die AVR im Betrieb ordentlich warm werden und ihre Warmluftausgänge an der Oberseite haben.... also sollte da min. 3cm Platz sein damit die guten Teile nicht den Hitzetod sterben.


----------



## AeroX (3. März 2014)

Hallo, habe auch seit ca. Einem 1/2 Jahr einen avr von pioneer. Und kann nichts schlechtes über das Ding sagen. AirPlay funktioniert Super einfach, das Menü von dem  Teil ist auch in Ordnung, relativ einfach gehalten aber reicht ja auch. Internetradio geht auch wunderbar ohne Probleme. 
 Aber der wird wirklich sehr warm und da würd ich mir es nochmal überlegen ob ich das Teil in so ein flachen Tv Bank stecken würde.


----------



## Roman84 (3. März 2014)

Hallo,

also Der AVR hätte bei 11cm noch 5 cm Platz nach oben. Die Öffnung vom TV Board ist leider nur so klein (11,5cm)
Die Höhe im Board selbst beträgt 16cm. 
Denke werde da zum Pioneer greifen. bei dem Preisunterschied. 

Glaube der Pioneer hat kein AirPlay.


----------



## EX-Buzz (3. März 2014)

Der Pioneer hat kein AirPlay.

Wenn du das Geld hast, dann hol dir den höherwertigeren Yamaha. Deine Boxen werden es dir danken.


----------



## Roman84 (4. März 2014)

@EX-Buzz: Das Geld dazu habe ich. 
Der Pioneer hat sehr schlechte Bewertungen. Denke ich werde trotz des höheren Preises zu dem Yamaha greifen.


----------



## BlackNeo (4. März 2014)

Der NR 1504 sollte auch lles haben was du brauchst: Marantz NR1504 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und ist dabei noch etwas günstiger als der Yamaha.


----------



## Roman84 (4. März 2014)

Der Marantz ist auch nicht verkehrt. 
 Schwer für mich zu sagen, was der bessere ist.


----------



## dragonlort (4. März 2014)

Nimm am besten den wo du meinst der hat alles was du brauchst.

Ich kann dir sagen das marantz AVR neutraler klingen da sie für musik ausgelegt sind. Hatte mal den vergleich von denon x3000 und marantz sr 5007

Und der marantz hat da gewonnen, da die stimmen viel klarer raus kamen als beim denon.

Beim denon kann dagen mehr wums raus aus dem boxen.


----------



## Venom89 (4. März 2014)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Nimm am besten den wo du meinst der hat alles was du brauchst.  Ich kann dir sagen das marantz AVR neutraler klingen da sie für musik ausgelegt sind. Hatte mal den vergleich von denon x3000 und marantz sr 5007  Und der marantz hat da gewonnen, da die stimmen viel klarer raus kamen als beim denon.  Beim denon kann dagen mehr wums raus aus dem boxen.



Verstärker bzw Receiver "klingen" nicht. Wenn ich so etwas immer lese 

Wenn du nachträglich etwas anpassen möchtest sind Denon und Marantz nicht zu empfehlen.
Da würde ich eher zu einem Yamaha oder Pioneer greifen. Zu den genannten kann ich aber leider nichts sagen.


----------



## dragonlort (4. März 2014)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Verstärker bzw Receiver "klingen" nicht. Wenn ich so etwas immer lese



Klar klingen sie nicht, haben ja keine boxen verbaut^^.
Aber jeder Avr/Verstärker hat sein eigenen charakter und den bringt er mit und man hört es auch.

Teste es mal dann weist du es das nicht Jeder gerät sich gleich anhört.


Aber darum geht es auch hier nicht und wird auch nicht weiter diskutiert^^


----------



## Roman84 (5. März 2014)

Das einzige was mich bei dem Yamaha stört, er hat vorne keinen HDMI Eingang. So dass man mal eben einen Laptop anschließen kann. 
 sonst wäre die entscheiden jetzt auf den Yamaha gefallen.


----------



## Murdoch (5. März 2014)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Verstärker bzw Receiver "klingen" nicht. Wenn ich so etwas immer lese
> 
> Wenn du nachträglich etwas anpassen möchtest sind Denon und Marantz nicht zu empfehlen.
> Da würde ich eher zu einem Yamaha oder Pioneer greifen. Zu den genannten kann ich aber leider nichts sagen.


 
Ich glaube du hast nur mal schnell Google wissen verbreitet kann das sein? 

Audyssey, was im übrigen auch onkyo verwendet ist, wenn man weiß wie, sogar besser nachträglich zu konfigurieren als du es dir in deinen wildesten träumen vorstellen kannst. 

Man kann die von Audyssey berechnete kurve in den frei konfigurierbaren eq laden und da sich austoben bis die boxen glühen. 

Das kann man aber nur wissen wenn man sich selbst mit der Thematik befasst und nicht nur die ersten beiden Google Seiten befragt.


----------



## Venom89 (5. März 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast nur mal schnell Google wissen verbreitet kann das sein?  Audyssey, was im übrigen auch onkyo verwendet ist, wenn man weiß wie, sogar besser nachträglich zu konfigurieren als du es dir in deinen wildesten träumen vorstellen kannst.  Man kann die von Audyssey berechnete kurve in den frei konfigurierbaren eq laden und da sich austoben bis die boxen glühen.  Das kann man aber nur wissen wenn man sich selbst mit der Thematik befasst und nicht nur die ersten beiden Google Seiten befragt.



Net geschrieben und dezente Beleidigungen eingefügt. aumen:

 Zitat aus dem HiFi-Forum passt einfach gerade so gut...:

Beim von dir beschriebenen Vorgehen werden alle Korrekturen und Optimierungen, die Audyssey vornimmt, ausgeschaltet. Du passt nur den Equalizer ungefähr so ähnlich an. Die Maßnahmen von Audyssey gehen aber weit darüber hinaus. 

Quelle und sehr interessant zu lesen:

https://audyssey.zendesk.com/entries/94162-multeq-target-curves


----------



## dragonlort (5. März 2014)

@ Roman
Was möchtes du den ausgeben?

@ die anderen beiden.
Diskutiert das bitte unter euch oder macht ein neuen fred auf. Danke

Ist eine kaufberatung hier.


----------



## Roman84 (5. März 2014)

@dragonlort: Der Yamaha RX-S600 ist noch im Rahmen. Bis maximal 500€ würde ich investieren wollen.


----------



## Murdoch (5. März 2014)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Net geschrieben und dezente Beleidigungen eingefügt. aumen:
> 
> Zitat aus dem HiFi-Forum passt einfach gerade so gut...:
> 
> ...



Ach du hast wieder gegoogelt? 

Trifft so überhaupt nicht das Thema. 

Der link beschreibt die Wirkungsweise von Teilen des Audyssey was nicht direkt mit denen zu tun hat. Audyssey ist bei Denon zum einmessen enthalten, die Rahmenbedingungen sind aber bei jedem hersteller anders. 

Steht auch so ähnlich in dem englischen Text. 

Das Zitat aus dem HiFi-Forum ist unpassend. Was sagt diese aus? Nix. Das müsste ein  Kommentar zum Bypass l/r sein, den ich nicht meinte. 

@dragon lord
Warum? Hat mit dem Thema zu tun. Der x1000 von denen zb wäre eine alternative die aus Unwissenheit direkt weggebügelt wurde.


----------



## dragonlort (5. März 2014)

Ja der denon x 1000 ist gut und reicht auch.


----------



## Roman84 (5. März 2014)

Nur ist der Genannte Denon zu hoch für mein TV Board. 
 Daher brauche ich einen Slim AVR.


----------



## Venom89 (5. März 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ach du hast wieder gegoogelt?  Trifft so überhaupt nicht das Thema.  Der link beschreibt die Wirkungsweise von Teilen des Audyssey was nicht direkt mit denen zu tun hat. Audyssey ist bei Denon zum einmessen enthalten, die Rahmenbedingungen sind aber bei jedem hersteller anders.  Steht auch so ähnlich in dem englischen Text.  Das Zitat aus dem HiFi-Forum ist unpassend. Was sagt diese aus? Nix. Das müsste ein  Kommentar zum Bypass l/r sein, den ich nicht meinte.  @dragon lord Warum? Hat mit dem Thema zu tun. Der x1000 von denen zb wäre eine alternative die aus Unwissenheit direkt weggebügelt wurde.



Nur das der x1000 zu hoch ist 

Wieso ist das unpassend? Du behauptest das man Audyssey nach Belieben anpassen kann. Dies stimmt jedoch nicht. Dabei habe ich mich aber nur auf Denon bezogen. Wie das bei anderen Herstellern aussieht weis ich nicht. 

Sieh mal. Man kann auch diskutieren ohne beleidigend zu werden. Ab einem gewissen Alter sollte das kein Problem darstellen, meinst du nicht?

Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren überzeugen, aber erzählen kann man viel.

@TE
Gibt es VLLT eine Alternative stellmöglichkeit?


----------



## Roman84 (5. März 2014)

Eine wirkliche Alternative Stellmöglichkeit gibt's leider nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2014)

Hat die bessere Hälfte wieder ein Designerteil ausgesucht.... Einen Tod muß man sterben, entweder vernünftiges Hifi oder eine nervende Alte...


----------



## Venom89 (5. März 2014)

In dem fall würde ich zum yamaha greifen. http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00EWI28R4/ref=mp_s_a_1_2/276-8897408-6665365?qid=1394024307&sr=8-2

Es durchaus auch schicke Lowboards wo etwas reinpasst


----------



## Roman84 (5. März 2014)

@Icedaft: So ist es, woher wusstest du?!  

 @Venom89: denke auch es wird der Yamaha


----------



## Roman84 (6. März 2014)

So, also der AVR steht schon mal fest. 
 Es wird der Yamaha RX-S600.

 Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Canton gle 490 zulegen. Nun kann ich aber zum gleichen Preis die Canton Chrono 507 bekommen.
 Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass die Canton Chrono 507 hochwertiger sind?


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2014)

Probehören mit dem Verstärker ist Pflicht. Da der kleine AVR nicht gerade ein Kraftwerk ist, solltest Du Lautsprecher mit gutem Wirkungsgrad aussuchen. Center, Sub und Rears kommen später?


----------



## Roman84 (6. März 2014)

Sind erst mal nicht geplant. Evtl später.

 probehören der genannten Komponenten gestaltet sich etwas schwierig. Da bis jetzt kein Laden in Köln beides da hat.


----------



## soth (6. März 2014)

Laut Website bietet der Yamaha immerhin 60W pro Kanal bei Stereobetrieb an 6Ohm.
Gibt Schlimmeres...

Der Marantz NR1504 wurde ja bereits genannt, der NR1604 wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Letztere bietet noch Dinge wie 4k Passthrough und ist einen Ticken stärker, kostet im Moment bei comtech aber auch nur 399€, den NR1504 gibt es bei amazon für 338,90€.
Zum Probehören kannst du auch deinen eigenen AVR mitnehmen ^^


----------



## Roman84 (6. März 2014)

Der Marantz NR 1604 hat einen Top Preis bei Comtech. Scheint eine Aktion zu sein.


----------



## dragonlort (6. März 2014)

Sag wen du nur auf stero hören möchtes, wäre nicht ein stero verstärker sinvoller?

Bekommt man besseres fürs geld


----------



## Roman84 (6. März 2014)

hm, würde evtl. Sinn machen, wenn sich dies im Preis widerspiegelt oder eben in der Qualität. Ansonsten kann man sich die Option weiterer Boxen offen halten. 

Glaube da ich bei meiner Freundin keine weiteren Boxen durchbekomme. Passt ja nicht zum Design des Wohnzimmers.


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2014)

Dann würde ich mir die hier mal ansehen: 

Yamaha R-N500 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Onkyo TX-8050 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Frauen und Hifi ist schwierig, ich weiß....


----------



## dragonlort (6. März 2014)

Oh da gibt es aber ein problem mit deine 2 verlinke receiver.
Kein hdmi so wie ich es gelesen habe.
Und habe mal eben schnell gegooglet es gibt kaum stero verstärker die hdmi haben.

Ach ja hat deine freundin die hosen an?^^ frag mal ganz lieb ob du nicht doch später noch paar boxen holen kannst.

Es gibt ja auch dezente boxen die man flach an die wand nageln könnte.


----------



## Roman84 (6. März 2014)

@Dragonlort: Das glaube ich wird wirklich schwer da einen passenden Stereo Verstärker zu finden.
Meine Wahl ist nun auf den Marantz NR 1604 gefallen. Da e rmir preislich und von den Funktionen her sehr zusagt. 
Habe diesen gerade bei Comtech bestellt. Die haben gerade eine Aktion mit diesem AVR. 

Jetzt werde ich warten bis der AVR da ist und mit diesem AVR mir einige Lautsprecher anhören.

Bezüglich des erweitern ist ja noch nicht das letzte Wort gefallen.... 
 Aber erst mal werden es 2 Standlautsprecher.


----------



## dragonlort (6. März 2014)

Kannst ja mal berichten.
Kann dir die dali ans herzlegen. kef sind auch gut canton es geht habe die 470.2 

Elac sollen auch gut sein.


----------



## Roman84 (6. März 2014)

Ja werde hier Berichten...
 Sehe mir die Dali mal an. 

Danke für die tolle Beratung.


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2014)

Die machen auch nen schlanken Fuß... Zensor 7 schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## dragonlort (6. März 2014)

Ja die zensor 7 sind sehr gut und gehen auch gut tief runter.


----------



## boost323 (6. März 2014)

Bei Lautsprechern immer in den eigenen Wänden probehören! Nubert hat sehr gute lautsprecher . Ehrliche Lautsprecher im Direktvertrieb und Ladengeschäft - Nubert


----------



## Roman84 (7. März 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

 wie willst du denn die LS Zuhause testen? Kann mir doch schlecht 5 verschiedene bestellen und wieder zurücksenden. oder?


----------



## dragonlort (7. März 2014)

Morgen

Doch das geht.
Bei Nubert hast du glaube sogar 30 tage zeit, wen ich mich jetzt nicht vertue.
Bei den anderen haste ja 14 tage Rückgabe rechte ohne angaben von gründen.


----------



## Roman84 (7. März 2014)

ja das stimmt.
Dann werde ich mir mal die Dali Zensor7 zum testen ordern.
Mal sehen welche noch... 
 Nubert ist ein wenig sehr teuer. Der Preis sollte die Dali Zensor 7 nicht überschreiten. 
 Welche würdet ihr noch bestellen?


----------



## boost323 (7. März 2014)

Bei Nubert auf jedem Fall kein Problem ich glaube sogar bis zu einem Monat. Sonst einfach mal bei dem nächsten Hifi Händler fragen, bei mir hats bis jetzt immer geklappt. Im I net hast du ja sowieso immer 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Zu Hause klingen Boxen nämlich immer anders.


----------



## Roman84 (7. März 2014)

Habe mir jetzt erst mal die Dali Zensor 7 bestellt. Habe 30 Tage Rückgaberecht 
 Werde hier Berichten wenn Sie da sind. 

 Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## dragonlort (7. März 2014)

Schau mal nach canton und kef und elac. Obwohl ich schon glaube das du bei elac nix für den preis was finden tust.


----------



## Roman84 (7. März 2014)

Zum Testen habe ich mir noch die Canton Chrono 507 DC bestellt. 
 Werde erst mal diese beiden Testen. Also die Dali Zensor 7 und die genannten Canton.


----------



## dragonlort (7. März 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wer gewinnt.
Denke aber die zensor 7 macht das rennen.


----------



## Roman84 (7. März 2014)

Ja ich bin auch sehr gespannt. 
 Der AVR ist gerade schon angekommen. 
 Die Dali sind auf dem Weg.


----------



## dragonlort (7. März 2014)

Das ging ja schnell


----------



## Roman84 (7. März 2014)

Ja das ging SEHR schnell. Also kann ich bald schon was dazu schreiben!


----------



## Roman84 (8. März 2014)

Beide Boxen sind nun da.
Die Canton Chrono 507 sehen neben den Dali Zensor 7 SEHR klein aus.
Die Dali sind deutlich größer. Die Canton Chrono 507 sind aber auch wesentlich kleiner als die Canton gle 490.
Die Größe von den Canton Chrono 507 stören mich schon irgendwie, sieht so mickrig aus. 
Nur passen die Dali durch die rot braunen Membranen so schlecht zu unserem Wohnzimmer....  

Optisch sagen mir die Dali schon VIEL mehr zu. Machen einen deutlich wertigeren Eindruck. 
Sonst lass ich eben das Schutzgitter auf dem LS. Dann sollte meine bessere Hälfte auch zufrieden sein.


----------



## Icedaft (8. März 2014)

Würde ich auch so machen. Gibt es klanglich schon was zu sagen?


----------



## Roman84 (8. März 2014)

Klanglich kann ich gleich was dazu sagen. Fahre jetzt eben los und hole LS-Kabel.
Was für ein LS Kabel sollte ich da nehmen?


----------



## soth (8. März 2014)

Solange du keine 30m langen Kabel benötigst, reicht ganz normales 2,5mm² Kufperkabel problemlos aus.
Von kupferbeschichtetem Alu (CCA) würde ich aber Abstand nehmen.


----------



## Icedaft (8. März 2014)

OFC-Kabel in 2,5 Quadrat bis max. 4,0 Quadrat aus dem Baumarkt, in 2 x 3m Länge wenn Du damit hinkommst.


----------



## Roman84 (8. März 2014)

ja mit der Länge kommte ich gut hin.


----------



## Roman84 (8. März 2014)

Im Bauhaus können die nichts mit Ofc LS Kabel anfangen.
Die haben nur normales LS Kabel aus Kupfer.


----------



## dragonlort (8. März 2014)

Ja das kannst du nehmen ausm bauhaus.
Habe ich auch.


----------



## Icedaft (8. März 2014)

Das ist ganz normale "sauerstofffreie" (OFC = Oxygen Free Copper) Kupferlitze.


----------



## dragonlort (8. März 2014)

Haste dir jetzt kabel geholt?


----------



## Roman84 (8. März 2014)

ja habe ich gekauft. 

Verzweifel aber gerade beim Anschließen des AVR. Boxen rechts und Links sind angeschlossen. Fernseher ist mit HDMI über ARC angeschlossen. Jedoch kommt kein Ton. 
Wenn ich über die TV Fernbedienung die Lautstärke regel, wird dies direkt am AVR angezeigt. Am Fernseher steht auch Home Theater.

edit:

Habs geschafft^^  ACR war in den TV Einstellungen aus...


----------



## dragonlort (8. März 2014)

Gut dann tu mal einmessen und berichte uns die tage von dein eindruck.

Und lass dir zeit dabei und höre nur musik mit guter aufnahmen.


----------



## Roman84 (9. März 2014)

So mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht. 

Die Dali gewinnen den Vergleich ganz deutlich. Der Klang ist viel klarer und irgendwie mit mehr Volumen. Schwer zu beschreiben. 
Gerade wennn es was lauter wird, haben die Dali die Nase vorn. 
Schade ist, dass bei einer der Dali LS der Standfuß verbogen ist und die Box somit wackelig steht.


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2014)

Dann umtauschen bitte. Für das Geld sollte man schon heile Hardware erwarten.


----------



## Roman84 (9. März 2014)

Ja, die muss ich leider umtauschen.

Bei dem AVR muss es doch möglich sein, den Bass und die Höhen Einstellen zu können. 
In der Beschreibung des AVR steht auch, dass ich dies unter "Klang" regeln kann. Jedoch finde ich dazu nix...

Was würdet ihr als nächstes holen? Einen Sub? Oder was macht am meisten Sinn? 
Gibt es Kabellose Rear LS? Es ist recht schwierig bei meinem Wohnzimmer Kabel zu legen.


----------



## Murdoch (9. März 2014)

Kann gesperrt sein. Jeh nach dem was für andere Features aktiv sind. 

Bei Denon passiert das zb bei dyn eq (sowas wie loudness.)


----------



## Roman84 (9. März 2014)

ja das kann  sein.


----------



## dragonlort (9. März 2014)

Bei kabel lose muss man dann schon sehr tief in die tasche greifen.

Alternative Die firma Sonos aber habe kein standboxen


----------



## Roman84 (9. März 2014)

Dann doch lieber die Arbeit machen und Kabel verlegen. 
Was würde denn am meisten Sinn machen? Erst einen sub oder erst Rear LS?


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2014)

Rear-LS und Center vom gleichen System. Einen guten Sub kann man immer nachrüsten.


----------



## dragonlort (9. März 2014)

Kef hat jetzt vor kurze. Kabelose boxen vorgestell.
Aber liegen bei glaube 2000€^^

Was natürlich noch besser ist, ist selbsbau. 
Vorteil davon erstmal besseres fürs geld und kannst nach dein geschmackt gestalten

Hier schau dir das video an
Da wird es erwähnt wegen kabelos
http://www.grobi-shop.tv/watch.php?v=LPaHKmItfrc


----------



## Roman84 (9. März 2014)

Die passenden Rear LS, sind das die Dali Zensor 1?

Selbstbau ist mir da etwas zu kompliziert...


----------



## dragonlort (9. März 2014)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Die passenden Rear LS, sind das die Dali Zensor 1?
> 
> Selbstbau ist mir da etwas zu kompliziert...



Ja oder 3


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2014)

Bei 5.1 (7.1/9.1) empfiehlt es sich auf jeden Fall Lautsprecher mit den gleichen Chassis zu verwenden.


----------



## soth (9. März 2014)

...genauer derselben Lautsprecherserie vom selben Hersteller, die gleichen Chassis alleine nützen nichts


----------



## Roman84 (9. März 2014)

Ja werde mir die gleiche Reihe holen. Also vom den Dali Zensor.
Entweder die Zensor 1 oder die 3.


----------



## dragonlort (9. März 2014)

Also für rein Rear gebrauch würde ich die 1ner holen. sind auch etwas kleiner als die 3er

Die 3er würde ich dann er holen wen, ich keine standboxen stellen könnte.

http://www.dali-deutschland.de/Default.aspx?ID=362&Compare=PROD287$LANG3,PROD194$LANG3

und als Center den Dali Zensor Vokal.

Sag mal welche farbe hat du den genommen?


----------



## Roman84 (9. März 2014)

Ich habe mir die Weißen geholt. 
Denke auch dass die Zensor 1 Dicke reichen.


----------



## dragonlort (9. März 2014)

Wirste dir noch ein paar LS holen oder bleibste bei den dali jetzt?


----------



## Roman84 (9. März 2014)

Ich bleibe bei den Dali. Bin total begeistert.
Selbst meine Freundin findet die total Klasse.
Und solange muss ich das nutzen und weitere LS holen (Rear und Center)...


----------



## dragonlort (9. März 2014)

Ja wen die freundin begeistert ist, nutz das aus^^

Dann wûnsche ich dir viel spass mit deinen neuen LS und AVR


----------



## Roman84 (9. März 2014)

Danke !

Ja das muss ich nutzen 

Nur habe ich noch nicht am AVR gefunden wo ich den bass und die Höhen separat einstellen kann.
Laut Handbuch unter "klang", aber dös finde ich nicht. Den Bass kann ich laut Handbuch von -6db bis +6db einstellen.
Mir fehlt ein wenig der bass...

Edit: von dem einem LS bekomme ich den Standfuß ausgetauscht. Der Händler sendet mir einen neuen zu.


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2014)

Gute Wahl!


----------



## Roman84 (9. März 2014)

Was meint ihr, Spikes unter die Füße oder eher diese Pads?


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2014)

Kommt auf den Boden an. Ich habe wegen des Dielenbodens Spikes mit Unterlegpads.


----------



## Roman84 (10. März 2014)

Wir haben Parkettboden. Wenn ich die Spikes nehmen sollte, müsste ich auch zum Schutz des Bodens etwas darunter legen.

Was ich erstaunlich finde, die canton chrono 507 sind wesentlich kleiner als die dali, wiegen aber 1,5kg mehr.


----------



## soth (10. März 2014)

Für das Gehäuse der Chrono wird schwereres (& dickeres) Material und mehr Streben verwendet worden sein und/oder die Dali besitzt Chassis mit Neodymmagneten, während die Chrono auf Chassis mit Ferritmagneten setzt.
Zwei der Dali Zensor 7 besitzen beispielsweise auch mehr Gehäusevolumen und Chassis wie mein handlicher, selbsgebauter Sub, Letzterer ist aber so schwer wie 3 Zensor 7.

Btw. laut Internetseite sind Spikes im Zubehör enthalten, soetwas könntest du aber noch gebrauchen: Oehlbach-Unterlagscheibe-Spike oder Viablue HS Discs
http://www.amazon.de/Oehlbach-Unter...36840&sr=8-2&keywords=spikes+unterlegscheiben


----------



## Icedaft (10. März 2014)

ViaBlue QTC Discs 4 Stück/Set silber Spikeuntersetzer: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das Gewicht wird unter anderem durch das Gehäusekonzept, die verwendeten Materialstärken und inneren Versteifungen beeinflusst, letztlich kommt es aber auf den Klang an.


----------



## dragonlort (10. März 2014)

Du hast doch den marantz avr oder?

Gehe mal in der einstellung audio da steht was mit klang da kannste einstellen wen der nicht grau angezeigt wird.
Wegen bass und höhen.

Oder gehe mal in der einstellung unter lautsprecher/manuelle konfig/bässe
Da kannste den LFE-tiefpass-Filter einstellen.
Meiner steht bei 250hz

Und gehe mal weiter runter da steht übernahmefreg da kannste kannste einstellen, ab wo was getrennt wird.
Mach wen es noch nicht ist, front auf vollständig.

Du kannst auch unter der einstellung lautsprecher konfig die ls auf klein stellen und dann in den übernahmefreg rein gehen und die ls einstellen.

Beim letzteren macht mann das eigentlich nur wen man ein sub dran hat.


Edit: ok du musst audyssey abstellen damit du die höhen und bässe einstellen kannst.

Unter der einstellung audio ist ganz untern audyssey da gehste rein und stellst auf aus.
Das ist die option klang frei geschaltet und du kannst alles einstelle..


----------



## Roman84 (10. März 2014)

Danke !!! 
Werde ich direkt machen wenn ich zuhause bin.

Edit: ja es sind Spikes enthalten. Und so Klebepads. 
Fragt sich was besser ist bei Parkett.


----------



## dragonlort (10. März 2014)

Wen die spikes spitz sind würde ich die klebe teile unter der spitze kleben


----------



## BlackNeo (10. März 2014)

Spikes soregn meistens für einen etwas kontrollierteren und saubereren Bassbereich. Ich würde zu Spikes plus Unterlegscheiben raten.


----------



## Metalic (10. März 2014)

Ah wieder so ein schönes Thema neben Kabeln 
Beschäftige mich nun auch ein paar Tage mit allen möglichen "Füßen" für die Lautsprecher. Irgendwie sagt jeder was anderes. Und wenn man meint, man hat sich so langsam mal für etwas entschieden, kommt wieder eine totaaaaaal andere Meinung.


----------



## dragonlort (10. März 2014)

Ja jeder muss halt selber testen ob sich das lohnt,oder ob die  normal füssen auch reichen.


----------



## Roman84 (11. März 2014)

@dragonlort: Danke, so klappt's mit den klang Einstellungen. 

Ich werde einfach mal Spikes plus Unterlegscheiben testen.
Ende des Monats bestelle ich noch den passenden Center und die Rear LS.


----------



## dragonlort (11. März 2014)

Morgen,
Bitte bitte dafür sind wir da.

Edit: denkt daran ein ls wird niemals den tiefgang wie ein sub haben. Also wen dir beim filme schauen das gewisse etwas im bass fehlt, weiste was zutun ist.


----------



## Roman84 (11. März 2014)

Die Dali Zensor 7 haben schon einen guten Tiefgang. Klar nicht wie ein Sub. 
 Habe mir für den Fall schon einen Sub von Dali rausgesucht. 
 Oder kann der Sub auch von einem anderem Hersteller sein?


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2014)

Klar... Sunfire Atmos - Justhifi Onlineshop


----------



## soth (11. März 2014)

Ist egal von welchem Hersteller der Sub ist, ich würde da mal bei Velodyne, SVS oder XTZ schauen, auch wenn es natürlich noch andere gute Subs gibt.


----------



## Metalic (11. März 2014)

Glaube DIY wurde vom TE schon ausgeschlossen. Da gibts natürlich auch super Subwoofer.
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente nur als Beispiel


----------



## Roman84 (11. März 2014)

@icedaft: der ist ein wenig sehr teuer. 
Evtl. sollte ich kurz die Anforderungen schreiben. 

-Preislich nicht über 500€
-Farbe: weiß (Wenn möglich Hochglanz, passen dann schön zu den Dali Zensor 7 in weiß).

@Metalic: Das wäre dann zum selbst bauen? Wäre evtl. auch eine Möglichkeit. 

@Soth: Danke, schaue ich mal durch. 


 Denke dass ich so einen dicken Sub nicht brauche. Eher Preis/Leistung.
 Sonst stehen meine Nachbarn bei mir immer vor der Tür.^^


----------



## Metalic (11. März 2014)

Ja genau das wäre so ein Bausatz. Ein Sub zu bauen ist auch überhaupt nicht schwer.
Da wärst du dann bei 205€ für den Bausatz. Dazu käme noch das Holz (~20€) und das Verstärkermodul. Das geht ab 127€ los. Also das passt gut in dein 500€ Budget. Eventuell dann noch Furnier um den hässlichen MDF Look los zu werden.


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2014)

Entweder den passenden zum System nehmen http://www.amazon.de/DALI-SUB-E-12-..._sbs_ce_8?ie=UTF8&refRID=1FZYHH71Z9DMD5B6623R oder Selbstbau.


----------



## soth (11. März 2014)

Gibt natürlich auch noch günstigere und trotzdem interessante Alternativen, wie z.B. den AWM12. Du kannst das Gehäuse Lackieren (lassen) oder Folieren (auf glatte Oberfläche achten!!!).


----------



## dragonlort (11. März 2014)

Dann gibt es auch noch den jamo sub 660
Aber glaube den gibt es nicht in weis


----------



## Roman84 (11. März 2014)

Was haltet ihr von diesen alternativen?

Quadral Qube 8 - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 379,00) - Lautsprecher

Nubert nuLine AW-500 Test Lautsprecher


----------



## dragonlort (11. März 2014)

Ich habe den quatrall sub mal bei saturn gehört und muss sagen ist ganz gut.
Ist aber ein nachteil ist ein downfire system. Das heist die membramen gehen nach unten. Und das wird den unterem mieter nicht freuen.
Was da helfen ist eine granite platte unter dem sub


----------



## Roman84 (11. März 2014)

hm, ok. 
Dann lieber nicht nach dem downfire System. ^^

Könnt ihr was zu dem Sub von Nubert sagen?

 Hier habe ich noch einen Sub von Jamo gefunden: 
http://www.redcoon.de/B257854-Jamo-SUB-800-Highgloss-Weiß_Aktiv-Subwoofer


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2014)

Wenn schon einen separaten Sub, dann nicht unter 10"(bässer 12" ), sonst kannst Du Dir das gleich sparen.

Ein 8"er muß schon extrem langhubig ausgelegt und von einer potenten Endstufe angetrieben sein, damit er es mit einem 10 oder 12"er aufnehmen kann. 

Generell würde auch ich von Downfire-Subs abraten, das hat mit sauberem Bass meist nicht viel zu tun.

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00CS2E9CI/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B00CS2E9CI

http://www.audio.de/testbericht/svs-sb-12-nbs-im-test-1485946.html


----------



## Roman84 (11. März 2014)

Schwierig wird es denke ich auch, dass ganze in weiß zu finden. Damit es zu den Dali LS passt.


----------



## dragonlort (11. März 2014)

Mann könnte ja den sub mit einer weißen hochglanz folie bekleben.


----------



## Roman84 (11. März 2014)

Ja das könnte man natürlich machen.
 Lieber wäre es mir natürlich wenn der Sub von Haus aus weiß ist.


----------



## Metalic (11. März 2014)

Na das spricht doch wieder für den Selbstbau 
Weißes Furnier oder weiße Folie


----------



## soth (11. März 2014)

Oder weiß Lackieren


----------



## Metalic (11. März 2014)

Er wurde hier im Forum sogar schon gebaut. Ein geiles Ding. Wird mein Projekt im Winter.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/243546-subwoofer-stereo-verstaerker-7.html#post4742932


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2014)

Oder direkt aus Naturstein in der passen Farbe bauen...

VIB 170 AL + Naturstein (Center und Rears) - Visaton Diskussionsforum


----------



## Metalic (11. März 2014)

Erscheint mir auch sehr preisgünstig und überhaupt nicht aufwending


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2014)

Man muß nur einen Steinmetz finden, der einem das geschlossene Gehäuse zusammenklebt und die Ausschnitte für das Chassis und das Verstärkermodul macht...

Vom Material her ist das nicht so viel.


----------



## Roman84 (11. März 2014)

Im Moment tendiere ich wirklich zum selbst bau.
Muss nur schauen, dass ich die Zeit dazu finde. ^^

 Zuerst steht aber auch der kauf der Rear LS und Center an. 
 Danach dann ein Sub.


----------



## soth (11. März 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Er wurde hier im Forum sogar schon gebaut. Ein geiles Ding. Wird mein Projekt im Winter.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/243546-subwoofer-stereo-verstaerker-7.html#post4742932


Da fehlen mir irgendwie die Verstrebungen  je stabiler desto besser.
Bier hat den Variosub übrigens auch gebaut, genauso wie ich.

Naturstein halte ich auch für übertrieben, dass kann man bei wesentlich teureren Chassis machen, ansonsten dürfte das Preisverhältnis schnell ins lächerliche abdriften.


----------



## Roman84 (11. März 2014)

Was haltet ihr von der Aussage.
 Laut dieser Aussage müsste ich mir ja einen Downfire Sub holen. Da Neubauwohnung.
*Downfire:*

 Hier gibt der Subwoofer seine Schallanteile nach unten, in Richtung Boden ab, von wo sie in alle Richtungen verteilt werden. So werden sie nicht nur hörbar, sondern auch physisch spürbar. Der Einsatz eines solchen Gerätes empfiehlt sich in Neubauwohnungen mit harter Bausubstanz. 
*Frontfire:*

 Wird in der Regel als angenehmere Variante empfunden, da die Bassfrequenzen direkt in den Raum abgegeben werden. Eignet sich eher in Altbauwohnungen oder Häusern mit eingezogener Zwischendecke, da die von Downfire-Subs abgegebenen Schallanteile hier regelrecht vom Gebäude verschluckt werden würden.


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2014)

Ein richtig guter Sub in der passenden Größe (10" und größer) braucht diese Schallübertragung über den Boden nicht, er spielt sauber und druckvoll zugleich, ohne künstlich aufgedickt zu wirken (Bose-Effekt... ).

Wenn Du beim Heimkino willst das die Pobacken wackeln, dann würde ich mir so etwas mal anschauen... :

2 STK.!!! BASSSHAKER BODYSHAKER EMPHASER PARASEAT EPS 2000 BASS SHAKER WIE NEU | eBay


----------



## soth (11. März 2014)

Wenn ich das schon lese: "Hier gibt der Subwoofer seine Schallanteile nach unten, in Richtung Boden ab"...
Der Frequenzbereich eines Subwoofers wird kugelförmig abgestrahlt, wenn man mal von Dipol und Derivaten absieht.

Spürbar wird es, wenn der Subwoofer tief genug kommt oder laut genug spielt, ansonsten ist Downfire nur kosmetischer Natur. Man kann höchstens versuchen durch Anregung der Moden mehr Wirkungsgrad im unteren (abfallenden) Frequenzbereich rauszukitzeln, was sich aber nicht sonderlich toll anhört.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. März 2014)

Ich hab hier eine Mivoc mit nem 10-Zöller als Frontfire.
Wenn ich will bekomm ich alles was im Wohnzimmer steht in Schwingung.


----------



## Bier (13. März 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Da fehlen mir irgendwie die Verstrebungen  je stabiler desto besser.
> Bier hat den Variosub übrigens auch gebaut, genauso wie ich.
> 
> Naturstein halte ich auch für übertrieben, dass kann man bei wesentlich teureren Chassis machen, ansonsten dürfte das Preisverhältnis schnell ins lächerliche abdriften.



Jup, hab 2 mal  die 100 Liter Version gebaut. Klasse Teile  Allerdings hab ich den ersten anfangs ohne Verstrebungen gebaut und der Unterschied war leider so stark hörbar,  dass ich das Gehäuse neugebaut hab


----------



## Roman84 (24. März 2014)

Damit ich auch mal wieder was von mir hören lasse. 
 Ich habe mir jetzt noch die DALI Zensor 1 als Rear LS bestellt. 

 Danach kommt der Center dran und ganz zum Schluss der Sub.


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2014)

Dann laß was hören, wenn Du was hören konntest...


----------



## Roman84 (31. März 2014)

Könnt ihr mir eine LS-Halterung für die Dali Zensor 1 empfehlen? Oder würdet ihr die LS so an die Wand montieren?
 Und ist dieses Kabel ok? 
MANAX 50 m Lautsprecherkabel weiss 2 x 2,5 mm² 100% OFC Kupfer: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## Icedaft (31. März 2014)

Schau mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vogels VLB500 Lautsprecher Wandhalter, drehbar und: Amazon.de: Elektronik preiswert und klein, muß aber mit dem Chassis verschraubt werden.

Teurer, aber ohne Beschädigung des Chassis:
B-Tech - BT77 - Ultragrip ProTM Wandhalterung für: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Roman84 (1. April 2014)

Danke.. 
Nehme lieber welche bei denen ich nicht die Box anbohren muss.

 Wie findest du diese Kabel? 
http://www.amazon.de/MANAX-Lautspre...UTF8&colid=22EWWG68C2NTM&coliid=I4BCZ80EWN0LM

DCSk HiFi Lautsprecherkabel transparent - 2x2,5mm²: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Icedaft (1. April 2014)

Das 1. 
http://www.amazon.de/MANAX-Lautsprec...=I4BCZ80EWN0LM reicht vollkommen aus.

Bei dem Halter würde ich ohne Bohren dann das genannte System nehmen: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004DCAOHK/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum


----------



## Roman84 (1. April 2014)

Danke!
 Bestelle beides...


----------



## Roman84 (1. April 2014)

Ich kann es nicht lassen. Habe mir gerade noch den Dali Zensor Vokal bestellt. 
 Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Sub. Da bin ich mir aber SEHR unschlüssig...


----------



## dragonlort (1. April 2014)

Jamo sub 660
Svs 1000

Was willste den ausgeben?


----------



## Roman84 (1. April 2014)

Dachte an Maximal 500€ für den Sub.
Der Sub muss halt weiß sein. Passend zu den Dali LS.

Was haltet ihr vom Jamo Sub800?

Der passende zu meinem System wäre ja der hier:
DALI SUB E-12 F Aktiv-Subwoofer weiss: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi


----------



## Icedaft (1. April 2014)

Jetzt hast du so viel Kohle rausgehauen und willst jetzt wegen 130€ einen "unpassenden" Sub kaufen...?


----------



## soth (1. April 2014)

Der Jamo SUB800 ist nicht schlecht, da du aber schon ausgewachsene Standboxen besitzt, sollte es schon etwas mit mehr Bums sein. Ich würde da, wie bereits erwähnt, selbst bauen oder bei Velodyne, SVS oder XTZ schauen.
Wie es um den E-12 F steht


----------



## Icedaft (1. April 2014)

Hier ist ein Test zum System:

TEST: Dali 5.1-LS-Set, 4 x Zensor 7, 1 x Zensor Vocal plus Sub E-12 (17.06.2013)

http://www.dali-deutschland.de/File...SOR/ZENSOR_1/audiovision_dali_zensor_test.pdf


----------



## Roman84 (1. April 2014)

@icedaft: da hast du auch wieder recht. An den 130€ sollte ich jetzt nicht sparen. 
Sollte ja eigentlich perfekt passen?!


----------



## Icedaft (1. April 2014)

Wenn die Entwickler ihre Arbeit richtig gemacht haben und man den Tests glauben schenken darf, dann ja.

Ich gebe aber auch Soth insofern recht, das es auch noch einige Subs gibt (inklusive der möglichen Selbstbauvarianten) die vermutlich Ähnliches zu leisten imstande sind. 

Nur hier hilft Dir nur viel Recherchieren und Probehören, was Zeit benötigt.


----------



## Roman84 (2. April 2014)

Ja das werde ich wohl machen müssen. Sprich verschiedene Subs bestellen und Probehören. Werde mir mal verschiedene raussuchen.
 Evtl. eine blöde Frage, aber was brauch ich? Aktiv oder passiv Sub?


----------



## Roman84 (2. April 2014)

Bis jetzt habe ich mir 3 Subs rausgesucht.

 -Dali e 12f
 -SVS 100
 -XTZ 99 W10.16

 Den Dali und den SVS werde ich mir erst mal Probeweise bestellen. Der bessere von beiden darf dann erst mal bleiben, Order dann den nächsten und dann wird wieder verglichen.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. April 2014)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Ja das werde ich wohl machen müssen. Sprich verschiedene Subs bestellen und Probehören. Werde mir mal verschiedene raussuchen.
> Evtl. eine blöde Frage, aber was brauch ich? Aktiv oder passiv Sub?


 
Die Frage stellt sich kaum, sind doch die meisten käuflich zu erwerbenden Subs ohnehin Aktive. Unabhängig davon was du kaufst wirst du das Ding ja ohnehin aktiv betreiben. Die Trennung und das Bassmanagement erfolgt ja sicher im AVR. D.h. ein passiver Sub würde noch eine separate Endstufe benötigen (z.B. von Quint Audio als ICE Power Modul recht günstig,sehr gut und empfehlenswert), wäre dann aber genau so im Aktiv-Betrieb. Entscheidend dafür ist nur ob die Weiche vor oder nach der Endstufe stattfindet. Trennt man vorher ists aktiv, nach der Endstufe eben passiv. Passiv Betrieb für nen Sub ist aber extrem unüblich und auch recht aufwändig.

Selbstbau ist keine Option? P/L ist halt erheblich besser und gerade ein Sub ist wirklich simpel zu machen.


----------



## Roman84 (2. April 2014)

Selbstbau war oder ist schon eine Option. Stelle mir das ganze jedoch nicht so einfach vor. 
Wüsste auch nicht was ich alles brauche. Ich würde dann schon eine gute Anleitung benötigen.


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2014)

Lies Dich durch... 

https://www.google.de/#q=subwoofer+bausatz


----------



## soth (2. April 2014)

Hier ist soetwas beispielhaft beschrieben:
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/pdf/wavecor/lena_bauanleitung.pdf


----------



## Zappaesk (2. April 2014)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Selbstbau war oder ist schon eine Option. Stelle mir das ganze jedoch nicht so einfach vor.
> Wüsste auch nicht was ich alles brauche. Ich würde dann schon eine gute Anleitung benötigen.



Selbstbau eines Subwoofers ist wirklich trivial!

Was du brauchst ist ein Bausatz, ein wenig Holz (im einfachsten Fall 6 Bretter als Baumarktzuschnitt und ggf. ein paar Versteifungen) eine Stichsäge (optional eine Oberfräse), einen Schraubendreher und u.U. einen Lötkolben...

Fürs Finish dann je nach Geschmack, Öl, Farbe, Furnier, Beize, Leder,... da kann man sich komplett austoben!


----------



## Bier (3. April 2014)

Wenn du Platz hast, kann ich dir nur nochmal den Variosub 100 empfehlen. Das einzige was du brauchst ist ne Stichsäge und n Akkubohrer. Da muss auch nichts gelötet werden oder so. Aber auf jeden Fall Versteifungen einbauen.  Das Chassis kostet 200 Euro, dazu noch das Holz (<30 Euro) und ein Aktivmodul. Da bist du dann bei etwa 500 Euro. Das ganze kannst du locker an einem Nachmittag zusammenbauen. Fürs lackieren und schleifen musst du natürlich (je nach dem wie gut es sein soll) noch mal ein Paar Tage einrechen. Ich hab bei meinen noch jeweils 4 Gummiabsorber drunter. Hatte vorher Spikes, aber die waren teurer und haben bei mir nur bewirkt, dass es weniger druckvoll klingt.
Damit hast du dann einen geschlossenen Sub, der tiefer und lauter kann, als die meisten Bassreflexsubs die man für das Geld fertig bekommt.


----------



## Roman84 (3. April 2014)

Ja tendiere zum Variosub 100 oder zum AWM12.
 Wenn ich so einen Bausatz kaufe:
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

 Was bauche ich dann genau noch dazu? Was für ein Chassi, Holz, Aktivmodul? 

 Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Zappaesk (3. April 2014)

Der VAriosub 50 dürfte normalerweise auch reichen und spielt noch etwas sauberer...

Du brauchst das Holz und musst dich für ein Aktivmodul entscheiden. Hol dir doch die K+T wo das DIng besprochen wird. Die Zeitung kannst du dir als pdf downloaden, da steht alles drin zu dem Thema und die paar € ists allemal wert.


----------



## Roman84 (3. April 2014)

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich mir Downloaden

 Google spuckt unter K+T nix aus.


----------



## Icedaft (3. April 2014)

K+T = Klang + Ton

Klang+Ton – der Blog | Lautsprecher-Selbstbau für HiFi, Heimkino und Beschallung

Klang+Ton-Forum • Foren-Übersicht

Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente


----------



## Bier (3. April 2014)

Laut Bauplan soll man 22er MDF nehmen. Kannst aber natürlich auch davon abweichen. Hauptsache das Volumen bleibt einigermaßen gleich und es ist stabil genug.
Ich hab als Aktivverstärker n Reckhorn A-406. Da hab ich 2 von den Dingern immmoment parallel angeschlossen, was ganz gut geht, da er 2 Ohm stabil ist.
Im Bauplan werden leider auch keine Versteifungen erwähnt, aber da kann man sich ja selber was einfallen lassen. Verstrebungskreuz etc.
Als Aktivmodul würd theoretisch schon ein Mivoc AM 120 ausreichen, aber wenn du doch mal ein bisschen mehr Bums möchtest, ist so ein Reckhorn (mitlerweile gibts schon den A-407) oder ein Monacor SAM 2 schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Roman84 (4. April 2014)

Ich habe seit heute ein kleines Problem mit meiner Anlage. Und zwar ist der Ton auf einmal sehr Leise wenn ich Musik höre (Über USB Stick oder Airplay etc). Wenn ich jedoch ganz normal den Fernseher laufen lasse ist die Lautstärke wieder normal.


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2014)

Irgendwelche Einstellungen geändert? Hat außer Dir noch jemand Zugang zur Anlage? Hat die FB eine Mute-Taste?


----------



## Roman84 (4. April 2014)

Ja meine Freundin hat Zugang zur Anlage.
Komisch ist es wenn ich den Fernseher über die Anlage laufen lass ist alles normal. Musik über USB, Air Play oder Internet Radio ist total leise. Die FB hat eine Mute Taste.

Was ich auch nicht verstehe. Werden die Rear LS am AVR an Surround oder an Back Surround angeschlossen? Wenn ich nämlich im AVR Menü anwähle das ich keine Surround LS habe, kann ich keine Rear LS auswählen. Wenn ich aber auswähle dass ich Sourround LS habe, geht der AVR davon aus, dass ich nicht nur Rear LS habe sondern noch weitere LS rechts und links habe. 

 Kann man den AVR irgendwie auf Werkseinstellungen zurückstellen?


----------



## Roman84 (4. April 2014)

Ich habe den AVR jetzt zurückgesetzt.
Hilft aber nicht.... 

 AVR defekt?


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2014)

Hast Du das RTFM schon komplett durch?


----------



## Roman84 (4. April 2014)

Was meinst du mit RTFM?
Anleitung lesen?


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2014)

Jepp...


----------



## Roman84 (5. April 2014)

Die habe ich seit 2 Stunden vor mir liegen ....


----------



## Icedaft (5. April 2014)

Dann nochmal zurück auf den Anfang, Anschlüsse prüfen, per LAN/WLAN/USB verbundene Geräte entfernen und einrichten als würdest Du gerade erst aufbauen. Schritt für Schritt Installieren/Anschließen und testen, meist fällt dann auf was man übersehen hat.


----------



## Roman84 (5. April 2014)

Ich habe alles von vorne gemacht. AVR zurückgesetzt, alle Anschlüsse kontrolliert. 
Aber nix hilft. Auf der Lautstärke 60 hatte ich mir schon Gedanken über meine Nachbarn gemacht, jetzt kommt auf dem Level 60 kaum was aus den LS...
Und um so lauter ich einstelle um so lauter rauscht es..

Was ich noch feststellen konnte. Über TV ist alles normal. Auch wenn ich die Musik über USB am TV laufen lasse. Über USB am AVR ist alles super leise und rauscht einfach nur beim lauter machen. Ist evtl der USB Steckplatz defekt?

 Zusatz: was mir gerade einfällt. Ich wollte am AVR was hinten an den Steckern machen und habe ausersehen vorne den USB Stick stecken lassen. So dass der USB Stick komplett abgeknickt ist. Kann evtl. der USB Steckplatz was abbekommen haben? 
Was aber nicht erklärt warum Air Play so leise ist.


----------



## Roman84 (6. April 2014)

Ich glaube, dass ich den AVR umtauschen muss. Da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2014)

Ich habe den AVR ausgetauscht bekommen. Es lag wirklich ein defekt vor....


----------



## Icedaft (15. April 2014)

Das beruhigt doch ungemein - oder ?


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2014)

Ja das beruhigt wirklich. Ich dachte ich sei schon zu doof den AVR richtig einzustellen.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. April 2014)

Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus...


----------



## Icedaft (15. April 2014)

Zappa der war bös...


----------



## Zappaesk (15. April 2014)

Ohne dem TS zu nahe treten zu wollen ist es einfach ne Tatsache, dass die weitaus meisten Anlagen nicht richtig (oder gar optimal) eingestellt sind - von der Aufstellung will ich da gar net erst reden.


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2014)

@Zappa: Bezüglich der Einstellung gebe ich Dir Recht. Ist halt nach bestem Wissen mit dem Einmessmikro gemacht. 
Bezüglich der Aufstellung habe ich mir die verschiedensten Zeichnungen dazu angesehen.

 Dies kommt der Aufstellung sehr nah: http://wiki.winboard.org/images/3/33/Heimkino_1.jpg


----------



## Zappaesk (15. April 2014)

Versteh mich nicht falsch, das ist nicht deine Schuld, das Thema ist ziemlich komplex und mit der aufstellung von nem Einmessmikro und dem studieren von Zeichnungen nicht zu erschlagen. Um es wirklich richtig zu machen brauchsts Erfahrung und eine Menge Geduld.


----------



## Roman84 (15. April 2014)

Ja das kann natürlich sein, dass mir und anderen da die nötige Erfahrung fehlt. 
 Und keine Sorge, das verstehe ich nicht falsch. Ich denk, dass du da vollkommen recht hast. 

 Ich versuche das Beste draus zu machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. April 2014)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Ich versuche das Beste draus zu machen.



Das ist die richtige Einstellung! Erfahrung kommt irgendwann von allein


----------



## Roman84 (23. April 2014)

Habe mir jetzt zum testen dennoch mal den dali sub geholt. Schließe ich den sub mit dem LFE oder dem line Input Anschluss am sub an?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2014)

Das kommt darauf an wo du das Bassmanagement vornimmst. Normalerweise im AVR, d.h. du schließt den Sub am LFE Input an. Damit umgehst du die bzw. Teile der Aktivweiche im Woofer.


----------



## Roman84 (23. April 2014)

Ja dann werde ich diesen nehmen. Was nehme ich da für ein Kabel? 
Cinch? Kann ich da jedes nehmen? Oder würdest du da ein bestimmtes empfehlen?


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2014)

Reicht:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00D3GJGVW/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1398279566&sr=8-1


----------



## Roman84 (23. April 2014)

Der LFE hat aber nur eine Buchse. Das Kabel ist für 2 Buchsen oder?


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2014)

Ja, du brauchst auch nur eins einzustecken.

Ansonsten:

InLine Cinch Kabel Audio, Premium, vergoldete Stecker, 1x Cinch Stecker / Stecker, 3m:Amazon.de:Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2014)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Oder würdest du da ein bestimmtes empfehlen?


 
Auf die Diskussion habe ich keine Lust. Nimm eines das lang genug ist und ggf. vernünftige Stecker hat.


----------



## BOARDER1976 (23. April 2014)

Also ich habe den Yamaha rx- v575.
Ich bin super begeistert von dem Teil. Die Steuerung über Handy und tablet ist super einfach, AirPlay und festplattenanschluss an Board.
Die Preise bei der schönen Amazone gehen auch in Ordnung!


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2014)

Bitte die Mühe machen und Threads ganz lesen, der TE hat schon einen AVR (Yamaha RX-S600) und LS (Dali), es geht nur noch um den Sub.


----------



## Roman84 (24. April 2014)

Evtl. eine doofe Frage. Aber ich war gerade bei Mediamarkt und habe mir ein Kabel gekauft. Empfohlen wurde mir Digitales Kabel? Ist dies so ok?


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2014)

Das ist egal. Über ein Digitalkabel kann man natürlich problemlos auch analoge Signale übertragen - Vorteile hat es aber keine


----------



## Roman84 (24. April 2014)

Ok Danke. Jetzt versuche ich mal die Anlage einigermaßen Einzustellen. 
Bis jetzt leider noch nicht so wirklich zufrieden.

Meine Einstellungen:

Sprachpegel: Pegel -4.5 dB
Subwoofer Pegel -9dB
Surround Parameter Heimkino EQ: Ein

Pegel: 
Front L -2.0dB
Center: -4,5 dB
Front R: -2.0 dB
Surround R: -6dB
Surround L: -4.0 dB
Subwoofer -10 dB

Übernahmefrequenz: 
Front 40Hz
Center 40 Hz
Surround 90Hz

Subwoofer-Modus LFE+Main
LFE Tiefpass Filter 120Hz

Mein System:

Marantz Nr 1604
Front Dali Zensor 7
Center Dali Vokal
Sub Dali e 12 f
Surround Dali Zensor 1


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2014)

Warum trennst du so tief? 40Hz sind unsinnig tief. Da spielt der Sub nicht mal ne Oktave mit bzw wird die meiste Zeit ohnehin arbeitslos sein.
Der Center wird ohnehin nicht bis 40 Hz spielen und die Front LS vlt. mit Ach und Krach.
Probiert mal eher ne Trennung im Bereich von 60-80 Hz für die Front und 80 für den Center.
Ne höhere Trennung entlastet die Lautsprecher und lässt die entspannter spielen, obendrein bekommt man noch Pegelreserven geschenkt...
Sind mal nur Vorschläge für Startwerte. Die genauen Werte musst du selbst ermitteln, da ist jede Anlage / jeder Raum anders.


----------



## Roman84 (24. April 2014)

So ist es schon mal wesentlich besser. Jetzt spielt der Subwoofer schon mal mit. 

Hatte mich an einen anderen Thread hier aus dem Forum gehalten, da hat jemand ein ähnliches System und eine vergleichbare Aufstellung. 
Das sind jetzt erstmal ganz gute Startwerte, den Rest muss ich glaube ich durch hören und Zeit raus finden. Danke!


----------



## Roman84 (24. April 2014)

Den Regler Crossover am Sub kann ich missachten oder? Da ich den Sub über den AVR Einstelle und über den LFE Anaschluss verbunden ist richtig?


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2014)

Da sollte keine Filterung durch den Sub stattfinden, richtig.

Nachtrag: hast Du durch das System die LZK vornehmen lassen? Dann sollten die Pegel der einzelnen Kanäle auch ohne manuelles Verstellen passen.


----------



## Roman84 (25. April 2014)

Was meinst du mit LZK? Die Messung mit dem Mikro?


----------



## Icedaft (25. April 2014)

Richtig. LZK = Laufzeitkorrektur, den Einzelnen Kanälen wird je nach Abstand zum Messmikro eine Verzögerung verpasst damit die Signal trotz des unterschiedlichen Abstandes zeitgleich eintreffen. Damit lassen sich bis zu einem gewissen Grad die unterschiedlichen Hörabstände und Pegel am Hörplatz ausgleichen.


----------



## Roman84 (25. April 2014)

Ja, hatte ich vorgenommen. War aber mit dem Ergebnis nicht ganz zufrieden. Evtl. stelle ich das Mikro auch an den falschen stellen auf? Aufgestellt hatte ich das Mikro an 6 verschiedenen stellen auf dem Sofa, welches gegenüber vom Fernseher steht.


----------



## Icedaft (25. April 2014)

Am besten da hinstellen (in Ohrhöhe festhalten), wo Du überwiegend sitzt.


----------



## Venom89 (27. April 2014)

Am besten sollte man das mit einem Stativ machen


----------



## danomat (27. April 2014)

Stativ? Käse. Wenn du meistens auf dem sofa liegst. Dann leg paar bücher drunter um die position zu erreichen.
  Im endeffekt machts keinen hörbaren unterschied mehr ob nen meter rechts oder links

Die endeinstellung macht man dann sowieso selber. 
Meine grundeinstellung is zb zum laut hören bei filmen super. Wenn ich allerdings nachts leiser mach schalt ich ein anderes profil ein bei dem der center lauter sein muss


----------



## Zappaesk (27. April 2014)

Bücher? Käse! Stativ ist schon das Optimale, ansonsten kann es die Messung verfälschen.


----------



## danomat (27. April 2014)

Genau. Am besten noch einen techniker vom hififachgeschäft. 
Is doch nur für den privaten gebrauch


----------



## Zappaesk (27. April 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> Genau. Am besten noch einen techniker vom hififachgeschäft.
> Is doch nur für den privaten gebrauch



Der Fachhändler kommt tatsächlich zum Einrichten der Anlage wenn man will. Ab her bestimmten Preislage sogar für umme.

Abgesehen warum "nur" für den privaten Gebrauch? Da steckt immerhin sein sauer Erspartes drin, dann kann man es ruhig auch vernünftig machen, sonst kann man ja "für privat" gleich nur noch Mist holen...


----------



## danomat (27. April 2014)

Is schon klar. Aber extra ein stativ zu besorgen halte ich für übertrieben


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Fachhändler kommt tatsächlich zum Einrichten der Anlage wenn man will. Ab her bestimmten Preislage sogar für umme.
> 
> Abgesehen warum "nur" für den privaten Gebrauch? Da steckt immerhin sein sauer Erspartes drin, dann kann man es ruhig auch vernünftig machen, sonst kann man ja "für privat" gleich nur noch Mist holen...


 
Mein Dealer hat Audyssey Pro im Programm. Das kostet aber ganz gut. Ich bin ja auf mein baldiges XT32 gespannt


----------

